
Joost v. Babelgum - gibsonf1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/06/09/hands-on-with-babelgum-a-poor-mans-joost/
======
jamesbritt
I've been trying out Joost off and on for about a moth or three, but the
performance is sluggish. on my WinXP box. That makes it extra annoying to hunt
around for something worth watching.

Democracy TV (soon, I think, to be called Miro) is somewhat better, not least
because it runs on my Ubuntu-laden laptop. But it also has a more interesting
range of content.

